

Towards a Transformative Hermeneutics of Quantum Gravity - wingo
http://www.physics.nyu.edu/faculty/sokal/transgress_v2/transgress_v2_singlefile.html

======
sp332
Try giving it a read first, then read this:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sokal_affair>

~~~
sp332
oh yeah, I forgot there's more discussion here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=564063>

------
khafra
Someday some humanities major is going to get a convincing but bogus partial
collapse of the polynomial hierarchy into a major CS journal, then you'll be
sorry.

